# old war posters



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 1, 2009)

took these from the ait and space museum in washington d.c. there is nothing special about them (unless your a history buff like me) they are just tourist photos. i think the posters are awesome though. i wish there wasn't a million people there though so i could of took my time and got better angles on some.


----------



## leighthal (Jul 1, 2009)

I made a work table from RAF posters and pictures of flying aces last year. It was a great project. RAF posters are the coolest.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah i think they are the coolest posters. i im thinking about buying some reprints of some. if you dont mind would you post some pics of your table and the posters?


----------

